# Screen vent construction how to



## Pumilo

A little guide on how I construct the screens for my Vivs. I've been building screens professionally for 20 years now but I find these tiny little things to be more time consuming and more difficult than the full size house screens I build! Still, if you can manage a hack saw, you can build a screen.
Here is a list of materials/tools that you can find at Lowes or other hardware store:
*4 plastic external screen corners-brown
*aluminum screen rail-brown (make sure you get a rail that fits your *corners--you will probably only find 5/16 at Lowes)
*rubber screen spline--this is the rubber "cord" that holds the material in place
*screen spline roller tool

You will not find a suitable mesh at Lowes. I like to use NoSeeUm mesh to prevent fruit fly escapees. You can order it here. Mesh for Clothing, Bags, Screening and more! I like the black. I have also used brown but it is harder to find. Funny thing is that you can see through the darker colors easier than the light colors.

I like to make my screens with a 1 inch wide screen mesh. The length of the "legs" on your screen corners won't allow this unless you cut them. Here are pics of the corners after I have cut them. You can see, when I put the long legs together here, that they are much too long for a 1" mesh. You can see that the small 1" piece of screen rail above it will not fit.


----------



## Pumilo

Here you can see that I have cut the legs down to 1/2" or less so that they can fit. You can also see how I have beveled each side of the leg, on a piece of sandpaper, so it can slip into the screen rail easier.


----------



## Pumilo

Here you can how the shortened leg allows the short, 1" rail to fit, followed by an assembled piece.


----------



## Pumilo

When you push the corner into the rail, it sometimes tends to "spread" the spline channel open. You can see a spread open one here, compared to one that I have lightly pinched closed with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Pumilo

Now we use our hacksaw and miter box (I use power tools myself) to cut the longer screen rails. Here are a couple of frames ready to mesh. You can see that the rails look slightly warped or bent out. This is called pre-bow and makes it easier to mesh long screens. Totally unnecessary on these tiny screens. The stuff you will buy at Lowes is probably not pre-bowed anyway.


----------



## Pumilo

Now I have placed the NoSeeUm mesh on top of the frame and you can see I have run the rubber spline partway in. I am using my fingers to help hold the material straight while I roll in the spline with my screen roller tool. You can see I am trying to guide the mesh in fairly straight.


----------



## Pumilo

Here is the screen roller tool we use for this. Here is a closeup of the concave end that we roll the spline in with. Third pic shows how I choose to hold my roller for the most control and pressure.


----------



## Pumilo

Now the corners don't like to go in easily. I show two methods of getting the corners in here. First is to use a screwdriver to push it in at the end, then fold the spline over the next leg and use screwdriver to push in the start of the next leg.


----------



## Pumilo

Next corner method I simply push the spline in as best I can and move on. I come back to it after the fourth side and use screwdriver to push it in. Be careful not to slip and cut mesh with screwdriver!


----------



## ChrisK

Pretty cool that's pretty much how I do it too, one thing I would mention is that if you're making a long screen, don't lay the screening in tightly when you're splining it in, keep it a little loose, otherwise the sides will bow in kind of like )(


----------



## alex111683

That's how I did my first vertical too. I bought a kit that makes a 4 ft screen, I have most of it left over. Oh well I guess I'll have to get more tanks, darn Hahahaha.


----------



## Pumilo

ChrisK said:


> Pretty cool that's pretty much how I do it too, one thing I would mention is that if you're making a long screen, don't lay the screening in tightly when you're splining it in, keep it a little loose, otherwise the sides will bow in kind of like )(


Sorry guys, it got late I'll be finishing this later today. Good point Chris, that is why professional materials come pre-bowed. That way, when we roll the mesh and spline in good and tight, instead of bowing it in, as you pointed out, It instead pulls it straight. Mine are so tight I can bounce a coin off of them!


----------



## Eric Walker

when buying the window kits I allways wondered why every one was bowed.
I couldn't imagine that they were stored standing up and thats why they were like that. I would go through every package trying to find the one with the least amount of bow to it.


----------



## Pumilo

Eric Walker said:


> when buying the window kits I allways wondered why every one was bowed.
> I couldn't imagine that they were stored standing up and thats why they were like that. I would go through every package trying to find the one with the least amount of bow to it.


Definitely on purpose. In fact, I will add more pre bow on long 5 or 6 foot screens. It makes it much easier to get it nice and tight.


----------



## xBUBBLESxoOo

Hmmm..youre timing is right on with mine apparently..just got all my screen stuff today...Im looking forward to seeing what is in store for us next...
I am , however slightly, worried...after the zombie cricket incident, Im wondering, with my luck, about the possiblity of freakishly strong fruit flies...who will just push the door of the viv open...hmmm...
HEY..Waaait a minute...are you supposed to be typing on a keyboard?..didnt they say, do NOT move you hand for 5 days?..Im sure thats what I heard..AHEM..


----------



## Pumilo

xBUBBLESxoOo said:


> HEY..Waaait a minute...are you supposed to be typing on a keyboard?..didnt they say, do NOT move you hand for 5 days?..Im sure thats what I heard..AHEM..


You're not gonna tell on me are you? I'm doing it all with my right hand. Flashback to 7th grade hunt and peck!


----------



## Pumilo

Almost done. Cut off the excess spline and push it down good and tight with a screwdriver.


----------



## Pumilo

Slice off the extra screen mesh with a good sharp carpet knife. You can see how I like to gently pull the waste material away as I cut it loose.


----------



## Pumilo

I love beef jerky! Frog jerky?...Not so much. So to prevent a possible failure, I like to glue my spline into place. Here I am running a bead of *GE Silicone 1* along the spline. You can see in pic two that it does not make full contact with the frame and the spline. In pic three I have run my finger over the silicone bead, pushing and smoothing it into place.

That's it! Screen complete! Hope it helps!


----------



## Kaity

Doug - I really like your idea to put silicone in the joints! I never thought of that! 

Anyway, if you dont want to try using a hacksaw and getting a straight cut, I thought I'd share my FAVORITE tool. It is a mini cut-off saw that I got from Harbor Freight for about $30. I cut everything with it! Metal for vents and plastic door tracking for the sliding glass doors on my vivs. Just be careful! There is no safety gaurd on this cheapo tool. It may be small but it can cut off a finger easy


----------



## Kaity

Here's a pic of the screen in place. Isnt it nice...


----------



## Pumilo

Kaity said:


> Doug - I really like your idea to put silicone in the joints! I never thought of that!
> 
> Anyway, if you dont want to try using a hacksaw and getting a straight cut, I thought I'd share my FAVORITE tool. It is a mini cut-off saw that I got from Harbor Freight for about $30. I cut everything with it! Metal for vents and plastic door tracking for the sliding glass doors on my vivs. Just be careful! There is no safety gaurd on this cheapo tool. It may be small but it can cut off a finger easy


Kaity I love that tool!! I've GOT to have it!


----------



## flapjax3000

Kaity said:


> Doug - I really like your idea to put silicone in the joints! I never thought of that!
> 
> Anyway, if you dont want to try using a hacksaw and getting a straight cut, I thought I'd share my FAVORITE tool. It is a mini cut-off saw that I got from Harbor Freight for about $30. I cut everything with it! Metal for vents and plastic door tracking for the sliding glass doors on my vivs. Just be careful! There is no safety gaurd on this cheapo tool. It may be small but it can cut off a finger easy


I am going to pick one of those up. I have seen it before at Harbor Freight and never even thought about purchasing it. So far I have been using a compound mitre saw to make those cuts. I have to go very slow when making the cut or it will bend the metal. It works for now, but I do hate pulling out the little bits of aluminum that it shoots into my skin.


----------



## Pumilo

Question for those of you who have constructed your own screens. People who are NOT in the industry. How much does it cost the average Joe to purchase materials for 1 screen? (If your name isn't Average Joe, you can answer anyway!) I have considered offering screen vent building, custom made to your specs, but would need to know what it costs the consumer, and what people may be willing to pay. Afraid shipping might kill it, however.


----------



## flapjax3000

The cost to the average person would depend on how many vents they need. Since most of the screen material comes in amounts that are way more than what is needed it might be cost beneficial to someone to order one from you. 

Initial cost for one vent would include:

A yard of black fabric mesh - $2-4
Window screen frame - $5
Window screen spline - $3
Pack of 4 corner connectors - $6
Screws, nuts, washers and bolts to hold the screen to the plastic rim (stainless) - $4

So around $20-22 not including tax

This does not include any door hardware (door tabs, screws, nuts, and washers) for front opening vert conversions which would add another $5-6 to the cost.

So possibly you are looking at about $25-30 to build one screen. Now to build few more vents you would only need to buy another set of corner connectors and possibly some nuts and bolts. So you could get away with building the second one for less than $10.

I would not be too concerned about shipping cost. A completed vent would easily fit into a $5 dollar flat rate box, and even cheaper if mailed in a manilla envelope with a little bubble rate or newpaper.


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks! I'm pretty sure I can build and sell these for what you guys pay just for supplies.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

The cost isn't too bad. Going off of memory, I think mine broke down as follows (and this is all from Home Depot or Lowes):
3-4 feet window screen frame: $2
4 corners window screen kit: $1.50-$2
Spline: $4-5 
Screen: $5-7
Various nylon washers, screws, nuts: $3-4 dollars

Now you would still have plenty of materials left over, so if you pay an extra $1-2 each screen for the additional screens, the average cost would noticeably decrease. It could be more economical to just buy one or two kits instead of making the upfront investment if that's all you plan on making, but you would have to keep the shipping down.
Bryan


----------



## bkelley02

Pumilo said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty sure I can build and sell these for what you guys pay just for supplies.


Are you willing to do this? If so, I might be interested in two.


----------



## Pumilo

bkelley02 said:


> Are you willing to do this? If so, I might be interested in two.


After becoming versed in how the shipping companies treat our packages, I'm afraid I really don't want to deal with prepping these for shipping. They are long and skinny and easily bent by careless shippers. Sorry.


----------



## froggymike

That is pretty much how I have built my screens, but they are even narrower. My smallest is 1/2 an inch. I had to epoxy the corners and silicone over it in order for it to stay together. Good thread!


----------



## Pumilo

froggymike said:


> That is pretty much how I have built my screens, but they are even narrower. My smallest is 1/2 an inch. I had to epoxy the corners and silicone over it in order for it to stay together. Good thread!


Thanks Mike. I'll bet yours were fun to mesh!


----------



## morphman

Pumilo said:


> After becoming versed in how the shipping companies treat our packages, I'm afraid I really don't want to deal with prepping these for shipping. They are long and skinny and easily bent by careless shippers. Sorry.


 I know there is still a risk but if you put them in those mailing tubes they should be ok. 

Tell you what I'll be your guinea pig you send them my way and I'll tell you if they make it ok.


----------



## johnyrocks

Thanks doug! I actually ripped apart an old window screen that I didn't need anymore and made this. Took a couple tries to get right, but it turned out great. Finally some viv ventilation!


----------



## El Saptio Joyas

Thanks Pumilio
Great Thread, I just made my first vent for a 10g. Came out nice, only a few nicks, but they are hard to see and on the backside. I used special sand paper to clean up cut sides. I cut w backside facing up as my hand hacksaw sometimes slipped and would scratch the metal near the cut area. I held the frame down by hand w a towel under it to protect the front (face) from scratches. I have to make a few more, but I feel confident thanks to this thread.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

I wish I could find black screen rails around here :/
Neither Lowe's nor Home Depot have them.
I just used spray paint...


----------



## Dew

Hey Doug. I'm going to try my luck at building one of these screens for my new PDF tank. Thanks for sharing and i'll tell you how it goes!


----------



## Pumilo

Dew said:


> Hey Doug. I'm going to try my luck at building one of these screens for my new PDF tank. Thanks for sharing and i'll tell you how it goes!


Good luck with it!


----------



## stevenhman

Since this thread could stand a bump and this is mostly much on topic...

I can't seem to cut in a straight line with a hacksaw, and my dremel's cutting wheels keep breaking while fixing my screw ups. I remembered the saw in this thread so I went to the Harbor Freight website for one of those mini-cutting saws.

Here it is, on sale, for $24.99
Bench Top Cut Off Saw

Use this coupon code for 20% off one item : 56805488 (through Nov 23)

With shipping and handing - less than $29.


----------



## Abidicus

Thanks for the info, this is exactly what I was looking for! Just one question though, once you have put the screen together how do you install it in the viv? can you just silicone it in place or do you need something a little stronger?


----------



## Pumilo

stevenhman said:


> Since this thread could stand a bump and this is mostly much on topic...
> 
> I can't seem to cut in a straight line with a hacksaw, and my dremel's cutting wheels keep breaking while fixing my screw ups. I remembered the saw in this thread so I went to the Harbor Freight website for one of those mini-cutting saws.
> 
> Here it is, on sale, for $24.99
> Bench Top Cut Off Saw
> 
> Use this coupon code for 20% off one item : 56805488 (through Nov 23)
> 
> With shipping and handing - less than $29.


Steven, that is the saw that I have been using for my viv screens. It works very well and gives a nice clean cut.



Abidicus said:


> Thanks for the info, this is exactly what I was looking for! Just one question though, once you have put the screen together how do you install it in the viv? can you just silicone it in place or do you need something a little stronger?


Silicone is used to hold together fish tanks that hold hundreds to thousands of pounds of water. It will be PLENTY strong enough to hold your screen in place. I use GE Silicone 1.


----------



## tattoomc

how much beef jerkey would it take to have you make me one?


----------



## easternversant

Doug, great thread and thanks a bunch!

I found a substitute for no see-um mesh in the fabric section of Walmart. It is a fairly sheer black material that should provide ventilation as well. Plus, I got it for $1!

The lady at the counter was quite skeptical about what I wanted a sheer fabric for. I'm sure it didn't help that I only wanted 1 yd....

This is what the fabric looks like in the vent (sorry about the crappy phone pic):









I hope this helps!


----------



## jacobi

I want to build these for all my vivariums, the aquariums will be fine, but how do you make them for Exo Terras? Because the Exos have the little protrusion in the front right corners that house the hinges. Can I sand/file/saw/dremel the corners of the screen corners, or will that make them unable to hold the rails in position?


----------



## Pubfiction

Use the exoterras existing top to make the vent, just cut it so it comes down to size. 
Split Face Poison Dart Frog Vivarium


----------



## RobDraw

It was very nice to go through this thread..
It is showing the all ongoing and making me realize that the work has been done very carefully.
I like it very much.....!
Keep it up......!


----------



## jacobi

Pubfiction said:


> Use the exoterras existing top to make the vent, just cut it so it comes down to size.
> Split Face Poison Dart Frog Vivarium


I'm concerned about how strong it will be, if the glass isn't resting on the edge... hmm. Maybe I'll try one, see what happens. Thanks for the link


----------



## ecichlid

jacobi said:


> I'm concerned about how strong it will be, if the glass isn't resting on the edge... hmm. Maybe I'll try one, see what happens. Thanks for the link


Plenty string. Silicone will have no problem holding your glass to the existing Exo Terra top. See my build: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/131761-67-gallon-exo-terra-build.html

The screens I built followed Doug's instructions in this very thread.


----------



## Pubfiction

jacobi said:


> I'm concerned about how strong it will be, if the glass isn't resting on the edge... hmm. Maybe I'll try one, see what happens. Thanks for the link


Very specifically when I put the silicone on I made it so that it went around the side of the glass in 8 places. Like this Glass ===] silicone. The silicone itself is likely to break and it will stick very well to glass. The bigger issue was what if the silicone does not bond well to the black plastic on the top? So by wrapping silicone around the glass bottom, edge and top in several places I know the silicone will sort of extend the glass to make sure it is resting on the edge so even if the silicone comes loose from the black plastic it would not fall into the tank. 

That said my method is not the absolute safest, but it is the least wasteful. And if you decide to there could be ways to put some small thin supports into the plastic to ensure that a solid hard surface holds the glass up. There are these little metal caltrop looking things that would probably do the job, I forget what they are called. They use them on windows to hold glass in before they put a bead of caulk around it.


----------



## Otter

This is a great thread very helpful. Link for the screen and all. I got 4 screens put together today in no time at all I had the harbor freight chop saw already and it worked great.

Thank you for doing this photo's were very helpful too.

John


----------



## natewl

Has anyone ever used a copper mesh for these? Copper works great for preventing things from growing on it, and I would suspect it would stay free of mold or algae pretty easily . . .


----------



## Hops & Scales

This was incredibly helpful! Thanks!


----------



## FlyFishRI

Exactly how I do it as well. Nice write up!


----------



## MT-ED

natewl said:


> Has anyone ever used a copper mesh for these? Copper works great for preventing things from growing on it, and I would suspect it would stay free of mold or algae pretty easily . . .


I would be highly suspect of using Copper. Various studies have shown highly detrimental effects upon frog eggs and tadpoles from exposure to it.

This is a brilliant thread. I've been thinking about the design for the top of my 24" Extra high project. This is my first Vivarium project and I've been looking forward to the technical parts of the build........Definitely going this route for vents..........Prices at Rona seem good for the necessary parts. Once they are in place, I will get a piece of glass cut for the centre.

Martin.


----------



## Venomgland

Mods should sticky this thread!


----------



## jarteta97

Venomgland said:


> Mods should sticky this thread!


If you go to the parts and construction section, one of the stickies is called "popular and helpful parts and construction threads", and it has this along with a number of very helpful threads, and some very beautiful builds.


----------



## DebE

Morning,

Just reading your awesome post on screen building, thanks for posting this  But, wondering if your idea of selling these came to fruition? If so I desperately need one, LOL I could do this I have helped my Dad re-screen windows but prefer not to LOL Just let me know if you are selling them. My tank is 18x18x24 Exo Terra
Thanks so much, Debbie


----------



## Pumilo

DebE said:


> Morning,
> 
> Just reading your awesome post on screen building, thanks for posting this  But, wondering if your idea of selling these came to fruition? If so I desperately need one, LOL I could do this I have helped my Dad re-screen windows but prefer not to LOL Just let me know if you are selling them. My tank is 18x18x24 Exo Terra
> Thanks so much, Debbie


Sorry, no. Glass work destroyed my back. I stay far away from anything window related, anymore.

Look up window repair in your area. Given the proper dimensions, any residential window repair service should be able to build one for you. Make sure you make it clear that you are willing to pay what they need to charge. Explanation: When you give them a tiny size, and they run the price, which goes by the size, it comes up to a few bucks. They say no way. Let them know you are willing to pay a minimum charge fee. They will probably want to charge for something more like a bathroom or kitchen sink, window screen would run. Make sure they know that the only way to make it small enough, is to cut down the legs on the corner pieces a bit. A small number of glaziers will sometimes use a glue to help hold a loose spline in. Make sure they know they can't do that. If it concerns you, glue it yourself after it's built. Use a safe silicone, like GE silicone 1...NOT GE2.


----------



## jc_hammy

Realize this thread has been around for quite some time, but when I went to the local big box to pick up the materials, there are several sizes of rubber spline. Is there one in particular to use or does it really matter if I bead it with silicone when I'm done?

Thanks!


----------



## Woodswalker

I've been buying the kits and extra sets of joints. The kits come with their own spline, which fits very neatly and easily.


----------



## Blackestangel

jc_hammy said:


> Realize this thread has been around for quite some time, but when I went to the local big box to pick up the materials, there are several sizes of rubber spline. Is there one in particular to use or does it really matter if I bead it with silicone when I'm done?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Depends what screening type you're using. If it's aluminum then get the .125 (1/8th) spline. Also I use silicone a safety precaution but it's not necessarily a "mandatory" procedure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23

Wish this was more readily available in the UK - very tricky to find and when I do it's very expensive 

Any alternative materials that can be used to construct this that have worked well?


----------



## jgragg

> Wish this was more readily available in the UK


Are you talking about the rubber spline? Or about the aluminum framing material? (a generic term is "profiles" - Google "aluminum profiles") Or is it the screen (generic, more accurate term - "woven wire mesh")?

Surely you guys open your windows in the summer. Surely you have flying insects that you don't want in the house. So - how are they kept outside when you open your windows? Do you have a less flimsy solution than we have here? (The flimsiness is why screen-repair kits and component materials are so readily available here. Our window screens are so easily damaged they often need repair or replacement. But the work is so cheap and easy, we keep our current solution.)


----------



## Pumilo

jgragg said:


> Are you talking about the rubber spline? Or about the aluminum framing material? (a generic term is "profiles" - Google "aluminum profiles") Or is it the screen (generic, more accurate term - "woven wire mesh")?
> 
> Surely you guys open your windows in the summer. Surely you have flying insects that you don't want in the house. So - how are they kept outside when you open your windows? Do you have a less flimsy solution than we have here? (The flimsiness is why screen-repair kits and component materials are so readily available here. Our window screens are so easily damaged they often need repair or replacement. But the work is so cheap and easy, we keep our current solution.)


All of it. I once had a gentleman from England apply for a sales job. He had many years of experience as a window salesman, but only in England. The idea of window screens, baffled him. He had no idea what they were, and had to ask about them. He said it just wasn't a concern in England. They had no screens, and they had no alternative. They just open the windows and let the bugs come and go as they please.


----------



## jgragg

Huh, wow. I lived in the far north of Scotland a couple of years and the open-window season was really short. Cold & clammy oh my. Bugs - no problem! Ha ha ha. But England? Pretty nice there. Jeez, their bug season must be about 8 months. I suppose they have not historically had a malaria problem, even in their nearly frost-free areas - I believe it was tropical diseases that led to the invention of window screens. We shall see _what the future holds_ for them...

So Gex23 - you're still in the EU right? Can't you order something from Italy or Spain or wherever, some place that used to be riddled with malaria? Surely _they_ now screen their windows?


----------



## gex23

Pumilo said:


> Here you can see that I have cut the legs down to 1/2" or less so that they can fit. You can also see how I have beveled each side of the leg, on a piece of sandpaper, so it can slip into the screen rail easier.


Could anyone possibly tell me what these are called and if it's possible to buy them seperately?

Cheers


----------



## Hercrabit

This is the stuff: 
https://www.amazon.com/Prime-Line-P...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000BD6F64

Usually a lot cheaper at Lowes or Home Depot


----------



## jgragg

I think Gex23 is in the UK. No Amazon, no Lowe's, no Home Depot. OMG, ha ha ha. No window screens or components, per Doug.

Here's something I stumbled across. I was trying to remember from my recent trip to France, if they had window screens. I don't think that they did, where I was. Apparently there's some demand though - this guy thinks so.

Fly Screens in France | Insect Screening for Doors & Windows

cheers


----------

